# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  καθαρισμα πυκνωτη

## gdimis

παιδες καλημερα...
μια ερωτηση απο το παρελθον...ξερει κανεις πως καθαριζετε ο μεταβλητος πυκνωτης,που αλλαζει σταθμους παλιο ραδιοφωνο;

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Βάλε τον για μια ή περισσότερες ώρες σε ζεστή σαπουνάδα με ήπιο υγρό σαπούνι πιάτων. Πλύνε τον καλά στη βρύση με βούρτσα πιάτων, ξέπλυνέ τον και στέγνωσέ τον, καλύτερα με στεγνωτήρα μαλλιών. 
Αν έχουν παραμείνει άλατα, καθάρισέ τα με γυαλιστικό μετάλλων, που διαλύει τα άλατα (brasso ή silvo π.χ.).
Τέλος λάδωσε ελαφρά τα σημεία στήριξης του περιστρεφόμενου άξονα, (αλλά όχι τους οπλισμούς!).

----------


## itta-vitta

Μάλλον δεν εννοεί να τον αφαιρέσει και να τον καθαρίσει δηλ αυτά περί σαπουνάδας κλπ. Νομίζω ότι εννοεί ότι θέλει να τον καθαρίσει επι τόπου. Με ένα καθαριστικό σπρέυ χωρίς λάδι και μετά ένα φύσιμα με σεσουαρ, θα είναι μια χαρά. Και λίγο ψιλό λάδι στα σημεία στήριξης του άξονα των κινητών φύλλων.

----------


## GREG

πιανεις το ραδιοφωνο και το 
γυριζεις αναποδα.....το στερεωνεις
καπου ετσι ωστε ναχεις προσβαση 
στο μεταβλητο (ο οποιος ειναι αναποδα και ανοιχτος)
παιρνεις σπρευ για πληκτρολογια pc το πλακωνεις 
αλυπητα και εισαι τζαμι.......

----------


## gdimis

ok,θα δοκιμασω..ευχαριστω.

----------


## Phatt

Αυτο το spray που λεει ο φιλος για τα πληκτρολογια σκετος αερας δεν ειναι;
Γιατι αν καταλαβα καλα το αλλο που αναφερει ο Η-Β για το καθαριστικο χωρις λαδι θα μπορουσε να ειναι κατι οπως το καθαριστικο spray για τα φρενα;Δε ξερω βεβαια κατα ποσο ειναι ιδανικο ενα τετοιο υλικο η αν εχει διαβρωτικες ικανοτητες, πραγμα που δεν νομιζω.Ας ξεκαθαρισει τι εννοει ο καθενας για να καταλαβω και γω  :Wink:

----------


## sakis18

> Αυτο το spray που λεει ο φιλος για τα πληκτρολογια σκετος αερας δεν ειναι;
> Γιατι αν καταλαβα καλα το αλλο που αναφερει ο Η-Β για το καθαριστικο χωρις λαδι θα μπορουσε να ειναι κατι οπως το καθαριστικο spray για τα φρενα;Δε ξερω βεβαια κατα ποσο ειναι ιδανικο ενα τετοιο υλικο η αν εχει διαβρωτικες ικανοτητες, πραγμα που δεν νομιζω.Ας ξεκαθαρισει τι εννοει ο καθενας για να καταλαβω και γω


Παναγιώτη εχεις δικιο κανενα απο τα παρακατω δεν ειναι  για αντιδιαβρωτικες ικανοτητες  καταρχας ο Δημητρης απο Πατρα δεν ξεκαθαρισε κατι ,απο τι θελει να τον καθαριση ? απο σκονη ? απο οξειδώσεις-αλατα ? 
Ο Κώστας ειναι της παλιας πρακτικης σχολης και σωστα τα λεει ,αλλα πρεπει να βγει ο μεταβλητος ,ο ITA-VITA σωστα τα λεει αν θελει καθαρισμα απο σκονη και ο GREG σωστα τα λεει αν ειναι μονο θεμα σκονης .

----------


## Triton

Πάντως η σωστή δουλειά είναι :
Βγάλσιμο -> λεκανίτσα με viacal -> σαπουνομπουγάδιασμα -> βαζελίνη
αυτά για αλουμινίου.
Για ορειχάλκινο αντί για viacal ξύδι και μετά άντε να βάλεις τη κλωστή  :Smile: 
Δοκιμασμένο και εγγυημένο 100%.Εννοείται ότι δεν θα τον ξεχάσεις μέσα στο viacal μια εβδομάδα.

----------


## gdimis

ρε παιδια ,ειναι απο ραδιοφωνικο δεκτη του 80..μικρος με πλαστικο καλλυμα,οπως των κοινων ραδιοφωνων...υποθετω οτι σκονη εχει,ακουγεται 'κρσσσσσσσ' οταν προσπαθω να αλλαξω σταθμο,και ειναι δυσκολος ο συντονισμος....ρωταω απλα γιατι οσες φορες ειχα επιχειρησει στο παρελθον να τον καθαρισω(σε αλλα ραδιοφωνα)ειτε με αερα,η οινοπνευμα,ειχα καταστροφικα αποτελεσματα...

----------


## sakis18

> ρε παιδια ,ειναι απο ραδιοφωνικο δεκτη του 80..μικρος με πλαστικο καλλυμα,οπως των κοινων ραδιοφωνων...υποθετω οτι σκονη εχει,ακουγεται 'κρσσσσσσσ' οταν προσπαθω να αλλαξω σταθμο,και ειναι δυσκολος ο συντονισμος....ρωταω απλα γιατι οσες φορες ειχα επιχειρησει στο παρελθον να τον καθαρισω(σε αλλα ραδιοφωνα)ειτε με αερα,η οινοπνευμα,ειχα καταστροφικα αποτελεσματα...


Φιλε μου α γειά σου ,τωρα καταλαβαμε τι εχεις και απο τι θελεις να τον καθαρισεις,θα πας σε ενα ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα με εξαρτηματα και θα πεις στον πωλητή επι λεξη  : *Καλημερα σας ,θελω ενα σπρευ καθαρισμου επαφών αλλα χωρις λάδι .*
*Θα ψεκασεις τον πυκνωτη και ολα καλα και ωραία* 
Μην προσπαθησεις με sprey πεπιεσμενου αερα για πληκτρολογια γιατι αυτο βγαζει ενα υγρο και πιθανον ο μεταβλητος να ταξιδεψει σε τοπους χλοερους παλι **

----------


## gdimis

mersi bocu..........

----------


## sakis18

Bitten ....

----------


## m.tournakis

Χρειάζεσε ειδικό σπρει για μεταβλητούς π.χ. KONTAKT TUNER 600.Η γνωμη μου ειναι πως αν ριξεις ενα απλο καθαριστικο χωρις λαδι θα παρεις τον μεταβλητο στο χερι.Η οξυτητα του καθαριστικου θα λιωσει το μονωτικο του πυκνωτη.
Καλη τυχη.

----------

